# The tallest skyscrapers outside downtown or city centres



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

God that's an ugly building!!!!


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

fozzy said:


> God that's an ugly building!!!!


The architect had probably watched an apocalyptic sci-fi movie before he designed that thing...


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

^ I really like it. Real cool looking...


----------



## elking (Dec 27, 2012)

I like Riverside Plaza McKnight.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*PSA Building Singapore*

PSA Building by chooyutshing, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

*Menara Telekom, 310m, Kuala Lumpur*
Tallest building outside of the Kuala Lumpur city center.


Kuala Lumpur South, Malaysia at Dusk by Ezry A Rahman, on Flickr


The Garden,Boulevard,MidValley,Menara Telekom by pejal90, on Flickr


Menara Telekom-0496 by jonstudio, on Flickr

^^ Look how far it is from the city center


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Nina Tower, Hong Kong (320m)


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

125 meter tall Strijkijzer (=Flatiron) in The Hague:



Momo1435 said:


>


----------



## wespje1990 (Apr 23, 2012)

wow nice one of The HAgue.
never seen that vantagepoint before


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

^^ The skyline looks very dense.


----------



## Meteorito (Jun 16, 2012)

Madrid's tallest buildings are outside downtown, actually, they're at the northest part of the city.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ This location makes them stand out very well.


----------



## ChipBoard (Jan 31, 2013)

Not really a skyscraper but the tallest free standing clock tower in the world.

Birmingham University.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ That is the pinnacle of a much larger site. Beautyful buildings, BTW.
How tall is this tower?


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

That is the Joseph Camberlain Clock Tower, it is exactly 100m tall and finished in 1900.


----------



## JasnoDTX (Jun 29, 2014)

It's no Williams Tower but at 560ft still respectable.
Beautiful building. Originally there was supposed to be 2.
Sorry for the size of the pic.
Dallas Cityplace Center:


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*European Central Bank | 185m/607 ft | Frankfurt/Main*

*7th tallest skyscraper in the city.*



newfvgffm said:


> Skyline Frankfurt von Bornheim mit neuer EZB by frawolf77, on Flickr
> 
> Bild: newfvgffm


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Hesperia Hotel, near Barcelona


----------



## ReginaWills (Jul 30, 2015)

The Centaurus, Islamabad


----------



## ReginaWills (Jul 30, 2015)

Arfa Software Technology Park, Lahore


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

In Sydney it's the Metro residences buildings above Chatswood Station. Tallest is 170m but is about to be taken over by several taller buildings in Parramatta.


Chatswood Metro Residences by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6009700/
Moscow IBC located outside city centre.
But if you are interested in the tallest building outside IBC
Triumph palace 264m


----------



## SH16 (Jul 5, 2015)

Moscow's IBC looks very impressive from that point of view! From all other POVs however, it fails to impress me.


----------



## Voylla (Aug 7, 2015)

In India one of most famous tower which is called WORLD TRADE PARK in Jaipur (Rajasthan) INDIA


----------



## jonsson121 (Jul 16, 2015)

Amazing skyscrapers. JPMorgan Chase Tower in US is 1,002 ft high and one of the tallest building in the world.


----------



## arno-13 (Jun 11, 2008)

The Montparnasse tower, while being in the "dowtown" Paris is far away from the main CBD (la Défense) and is quite lonely :





Also an other single tower, *the Hyatt Regency* is situated in north western Paris not that far from la Défense, to the point it seems part of it in some shot (tower in top left corner of the pic).


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

^ I think you mean http://www.emporis.com/buildings/110374/hyatt-regency-paris-etoile-paris-france


----------



## Aceventura (May 6, 2007)

The building with the red roof near the center of the picture, The Mansions at Acqualina, is currently the tallest in the Miami suburb of Sunny Isles Beach at 643 ft/196 m. The building under construction, the Porsche Design Tower, will be about the same height. There are several other projects which have secured financing that are planning to build up to the height limit of 198m.


https://www.flickr.com/photos/jikatu/16970808692/


>


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*center point tower*

this tower is near industrial area of Korangi , Karachi

*Floors:* 28
*Height:* 110 m (360.9 ft)


*ARCHITECT:* ARCOP (pvt) LTD





*Credits: Shabih Haider Photography*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Porsche Design Tower, Sunny Isles Beach, Florida*:


----------



## pau_p1 (Apr 30, 2004)

Blackhavvk said:


> http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6009700/
> Moscow IBC located outside city centre.
> But if you are interested in the tallest building outside IBC
> Triumph palace 264m
> ...


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Saw this thread and read it from the beginning... Things sure have changed since 2010. :lol:


HK999 said:


> One Court Square - 201m, NYC (Queens). only 200m+ skyscraper not located in manhattan.
> 
> from wikipedia:


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

jonsson121 said:


> Amazing skyscrapers. JPMorgan Chase Tower in US is 1,002 ft high and one of the tallest building in the world.


JPMorgan Chase Tower is in downtown Houston.


----------



## Focalor (Sep 4, 2016)

*Menara Telekom |* 310 m *| *1,017 ft. *| *Bangsar / Kerinchi suburb









right of the picture









http://photobucket.com/images/ethaniel siaw


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Toronto

In the foreground is Humber Bay Shores in the western Toronto borough of Etobicoke. Since this photo was taken 2 taller buildings have joined the cluster, one at 181m the other 228m. One has topped out; the other will in a few weeks (2nd photo). In the distance is Mississauga. It grew as a bedroom community of Toronto but is technically its own city. The new tallest for Mississauga is breaking ground.

The last photo shows E Condos currently under construction. It will be 198m and is rising at Yonge/Eglinton 4km north of downtown.



Smoggy Haze Over Mississauga .... Mississauga, Ontario, Canada by Greg's Southern Ontario (catching Up Slowly), on Flickr

*Eau du Soleil*
DSCN7909 by K16K, on Flickr

*E Condos*

TJ210794 by Josh Kenn Photographics, on Flickr


----------



## Virus TI (Feb 13, 2015)

Lakhta Center, Saint-Petersburg.

I think it's officially the most lonely supertall in the world, 462 meters, 9 km from the old city center (EDIt: Well, there is also the WUXI tower in China. Our tower is taller though  )










source










source


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

The juxtaposition of that super tall with those abandoned shacks is interesting.


----------



## Virus TI (Feb 13, 2015)

isaidso said:


> The juxtaposition of that super tall with those abandoned shacks is interesting.


They do look abandoned but I think at least some of them aren't.


----------

